# Illustrator von PC zu Mac ?



## judith (15. März 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein dringendes Problem.
Ich arbeite zu Hause mit Illustrator 10 auf dem Pc und muß für meine Dozentin Grafiken erstellen.
Meine Dozentin arbeitet aber mit nem Mac, was ja eigentlich kein Problem ist. Aber wenn ich ihr die Datein auf ihren Server lege kann sie sie mit dem Mac nicht öffnen, weder als AI. noch als EPS, es sind nicht mal mehr die Icons zu sehen aber die Datein sind vorhanden.
Woran kann es liegen, weil eigentlich müsste es doch egal sein mit welchem System man arbeitet, oder?
Es wäre toll, wenn jemand eine Antwort weiß, da ich ihr in den nächsten Tagen, Grafiken in die USA schicken muss und es ziemlich blöd wäre, wenn sie sie für ihren Vortrag nicht verwenden kann.

mfg Judith


----------



## marwin (16. März 2004)

Ist der Zielserver nur über Internet erreichbar? Wenn ja, dann die Dateien gepackt (ZIP) übertragen.

marwin


----------



## judith (16. März 2004)

danke, ich versuch es mal.
mfg


----------

